# Elddis Autoquest 180 Rear bumper



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Modified the rear bumper on a Peage in France last weekend. Have been quoted £835 for replacement by Elddis    

Anyone know of a good breaker or source for replacement?


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Ouch. I damaged a wheel arch and side rubbing strips in Paris, but the parts are a lot cheaper. The wheel arch is about £ 100 plus VAT. 

Unfortunately I'm not aware of any other provider - suspect only Elddis will be able to help you...


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

8O 8O 8O I modified mine two months after I bought it, only a crack and I never bothered to get a quote for another one - Glad I didn't now 8O Personally I'd fabricate one from aluminium or chequerboard


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It would depend on how badly you crunched it and if you retained any pieces that fell off.

I damaged mine and I suspect it would have cost more than yours to replace. I took the van to a local repair shop and for £125 (cash in hand) you can not tell that it ever happened.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

747 said:


> It would depend on how badly you crunched it and if you retained any pieces that fell off.
> 
> I damaged mine and I suspect it would have cost more than yours to replace. I took the van to a local repair shop and for £125 (cash in hand) you can not tell that it ever happened.


Unfortunately bits flew off, rear/stop light was crushed and indicator broken. Made it to St valery en Caux aire and duct taped it together using fog light as a replacement for rearlight. Indicator was covered with cling film and managed ok. Subsequently i have replaced both rear and indicator lights and using silver duct tape it looks like it is part of the colour scheme. Just ordered white gaffer tape from Amazon and from a distance you may not know (maybe)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 has the answer.

A local motor repair shop is likely to do a repair job for a fraction of what Elddis will charge for a complete new bumper.

The front bumper of my brand new Citroen Berlingo was savaged by a flying hubcap with only 7 miles on the clock - in fact it was on the way home from collecting it!   Insurance quote was £450. Local repair shop did a smashing job for £70 cash (£150 excess on the insurance, so no contest)

I would almost guarantee you will have the same experience with your van, especially if you find a small one-man-band type shop where his reputation matters a lot to him. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

I agree, 
You can do a lot of the repair yourself with fibreglass, if you just take your time.

I have repaired two different bumpers (1 cracked, 1 with a hole) and then got them sprayed professionly.

In both cases, your would never know, try around locally before you order a new one

Raymond


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bumper repair*



finyar said:


> I agree,
> You can do a lot of the repair yourself with fibreglass, if you just take your time.
> 
> I have repaired two different bumpers (1 cracked, 1 with a hole) and then got them sprayed professionly.
> ...


Think my response got zapped in the server drop out!. Regarding bumper, I was quoted £700 for repair from my local dealer but found a motor body repair shop and the repair cost £125 +VAT. Job is excellent considering the damage done. Shop around is the new motto


----------

